# Finally (after only 6months) a new EdMika kit launch, the FD35-105/3.5 EOS kit



## ontarian (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi Canon fans, here is a new to EOS Canon manual focus lens kit you can add to the existing do-it-yourself EdMika set of conversions.




EdMika FDn 35-105/3.5 EOS kit launch by Ontarian, on Flickr

found here on eBay:
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/EdMika-Canon-FD-n-35-105mm-3-5-lens-EOS-conversion-adapter-mount-swap-kit-/171033243028?pt=US_Lens_Adapters_Mounts_Tubes&hash=item27d2602d94&_uhb=1#ht_657wt_1413

My other kits:

http://www.ebay.ca/sch/ed_mika/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


Upcoming kits (really close now)

FDn 400mm 4.5
FDn 300mm 4L
FDn 50-300mm 4.5L
FDn 200mm 4 Macro
FDn 100mm 4 Macro
FDn 20-35mm 3.5L


cheers and as always happy shooting- Ed Mika


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks Ed!

I'll add that to the list of FD lenses I look for. There does not seem to be good supply of the best FD lenses on the market locally, they are very hard to find at my price, which mean nearly free


----------



## ontarian (Apr 30, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Thanks Ed!
> 
> I'll add that to the list of FD lenses I look for. There does not seem to be good supply of the best FD lenses on the market locally, they are very hard to find at my price, which mean nearly free



And rightfully so, these lenses are worth the prices. My theory is that prices have gone up mostly because of EVIL body cameras like the Sony NEX and the advantages manual focus lenses have over modern equivalents for filmmakers.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 30, 2013)

ontarian said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Ed!
> ...


 
I was joking, I can't find any on your list locally.


----------

